# Ellen Page diventa Elliot. Cambio di nome e sesso.



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2020)

La celebre attrice Ellen Page, che da anni aveva dichiarato di essere lesbica, annuncia oggi di avere cambiato nome e di essere diventata un uomo. Transgender queer, per la precisione.

La ex Ellen ha comunicato oggi il suo nuovo nome, Elliot, e che da oggi vuole il suo nome accostato solo al pronome "he".


----------



## unbreakable (1 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La celebre attrice Ellen Page, che da anni aveva dichiarato di essere lesbica, annuncia oggi di avere cambiato nome e di essere diventata un uomo. Transgender queer, per la precisione.
> 
> La ex Ellen ha comunicato oggi il suo nuovo nome, Elliot, e che da oggi vuole il suo nome accostato solo al pronome "he".



Mi sbaglierò ma da ora in avanti lavorerà molto meno..
Anzi già stava lavorando meno..
Comunque è un peccato ho seguito la sua ascesa professionale e non era male come attrice..

Ovviamente rimango basito sul cambio di sesso.. cioè capisco essere lesbica omosex cioè è la natura ma sono molto all antica su queste tematiche


----------



## gabri65 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La celebre attrice Ellen Page, che da anni aveva dichiarato di essere lesbica, annuncia oggi di avere cambiato nome e di essere diventata un uomo. Transgender queer, per la precisione.
> 
> La ex Ellen ha comunicato oggi il suo nuovo nome, Elliot, e che da oggi vuole il suo nome accostato solo al pronome "he".



Ma che robe. Che delusione, mi piaceva da morire.

Che razza di mondo, Dio Santo. Ci sta andando il cervello in pappa.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La celebre attrice Ellen Page, che da anni aveva dichiarato di essere lesbica, annuncia oggi di avere cambiato nome e di essere diventata un uomo. Transgender queer, per la precisione.
> 
> La ex Ellen ha comunicato oggi il suo nuovo nome, Elliot, e che da oggi vuole il suo nome accostato solo al pronome "he".



perchè lottare per la parità per poi cambiare sesso ?


----------



## Igniorante (1 Dicembre 2020)

Peccato, era una discreta topa seppur troppo magrolina.
Quindi adesso non è più lesbica ma eterosessuale


----------



## Kayl (1 Dicembre 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Mi sbaglierò ma da ora in avanti lavorerà molto meno..
> Anzi già stava lavorando meno..
> Comunque è un peccato ho seguito la sua ascesa professionale e non era male come attrice..
> 
> Ovviamente rimango basito sul cambio di sesso.. cioè capisco essere lesbica omosex cioè è la natura ma sono molto all antica su queste tematiche



anni ormai che lavorava meno, anche prima di fare outing recitava sempre peggio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Dicembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> anni ormai che lavorava meno, anche prima di fare outing recitava sempre peggio.



E' comunque nel cast di protagonisti di Umbrella Academy (serie che a me è piaciuta parecchio) e il suo personaggio è uno dei più rilevanti tra l'altro.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Molto credibile, visto che ha le sembianze da donna  .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Elliot Page, nato Ellen Grace Philpotts-Page* *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Peccato, era una discreta topa seppur troppo magrolina.
> Quindi adesso non è più lesbica ma eterosessuale



Io mi dichiaro uomo lesbico.
Così fa più figo di eterosessuale.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io mi dichiaro uomo lesbico.
> Così fa più figo di eterosessuale.



LOL
Ormai non si capisce più chi lecca cosa. 
Robe da pazzi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La celebre attrice Ellen Page, che da anni aveva dichiarato di essere lesbica, annuncia oggi di avere cambiato nome e di essere diventata un uomo. Transgender queer, per la precisione.
> 
> La ex Ellen ha comunicato oggi il suo nuovo nome, Elliot, e che da oggi vuole il suo nome accostato solo al pronome "he".



Quindi adesso si farà rimuovere i seni e attaccare un pene?


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> perchè lottare per la parità per poi cambiare sesso ?



Effettivamente  E' un mondo super confuso davvero...


----------



## Hellscream (2 Dicembre 2020)

Era pure discretamente figa... Vabbè...


----------

